# "I think what this text means"



## sotzo (Nov 17, 2008)

When is it appropriate for a pastor to preach with words such as "I think what Paul means here" or "I think what this text teaches us"? Certainly all parts of Scripture are not equally perspicuous, but doesn't a preface like "I think" diminish any force of what comes after it?


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Nov 17, 2008)

It does not always diminish. For example, I was listening to MacArthur preach on the glory of God and at one point he reads a passage from Ezekiel describing the glory of God. After reading he asks the audience, do you know what all this mean? Me neither. I haven't the faintest. It helped prove the point that the glory of God is beyond comprehension.


----------



## sotzo (Nov 17, 2008)

Chaplainintraining said:


> It does not always diminish. For example, I was listening to MacArthur preach on the glory of God and at one point he reads a passage from Ezekiel describing the glory of God. After reading he asks the audience, do you know what all this mean? Me neither. I haven't the faintest. It helped prove the point that the glory of God is beyond comprehension.



Well, in that case, it would seem to me that the point of the passage is to cause a doxological response. But at some point for some passages doesn't the authority of God's word get compromised if it is expressed in "I think this means" language?


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Nov 17, 2008)

I believe it is compromised if the phrase is used too often.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Nov 17, 2008)

I would use the phrase, sparingly.

More often, I want to speak with conviction, and to convey the certainty of my faith to the people, because I think that's how Jesus would preach if he was physically present to do the preaching. Being his mouth, his loudspeaker, I have an obligation to attempt (with all self-conscious awareness of my own fallibility) to replicate the teaching that was "*not as the scribes and Pharisees*. "..._he taught them as one that had authority_," Mk. 1:22.

In other words,, say "This is what the text says and means. Therefore, you have a duty to believe it, for the sake of your soul. It is the Word of God."

On the other hand, the use of the words "I think...," used reservedly, makes it clear in the midst of all that authoritative proclamation, that I am not an infallible teacher. But this is my studied, considered view, and I feel strongly enough about its worth that I think you will not go wrong if you too adopt it.


----------



## Grymir (Nov 17, 2008)

I teach, and the only time I've used that phrase is on a passage that is obviously vauge. Otherwise, I do say "this is what it means". Because yes, if you use "I think" to much, it undermines the authority, but when used on a vauge passage, it reinforces it. As a teacher, when I use it rightly, people realize that I'm teaching properly, by admitting my (and expositors) limitations, making us seem real.


----------

